# Arise Sound Systems: Profiles And Convolvers



## J.E.N.O.V.A. (May 25, 2016)

Disclaimer: Any shared files in this thread were not created by me. I do not own any of these files and i will not help you if a profiles loudness made you deaf, burned down your earphones, killed your loudspeakers or started a nuclear war.


This Thread was created for only one reason:
To share profiles and irs files for Arise Sound Systems   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3379709
and for Viper4Android in general.

GENERAL RULES for sharing profiles:

- 1. Name your Profile

- 2. Write the Version of Arise you are using with the shared profiles.
      (example: Arise Genesis RC 3)

- 3. Taken tweak.prop file
       (example: sonophilos)

- 4. HTC Dolby Atmos Preset
      (example: Harman Kardon)

- 5. Audio Effects.conf
      (example: XPlay3s)

Happy Sharing[emoji16]


----------



## dingermtb (May 25, 2016)

Here is my Zombie Series that I believe i've shared on all of guitardedhero's threads? I use on both my OnePlus X and my S3. These are mainly tweaked for speaker use as I do not use headphones. I've used these through the whole uprising of A.R.I.S.E. as well as guitardedhero's Viper packages. The one I mostly use is ZombieSin. Some also like Zombiefied. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By5C3rBWmML3c2NMOV9zRTFUdkU/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from Outside the 9 using my Zombiefied Exodus OnyX


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 25, 2016)

I would like to introduce my profile called Soundaholic.
It was inspired by the profiles of guitardedhero and sonophilos.


Device: Moto Maxx XT1225
Headset: JBL J-22
Bluetooth: Samsung HT-F5525WK
Software: ARISE Sound Systems
Tweak.prop: Sonophilos
Profile name: Soundaholic


Excellent balance between bass and clarity.
Tested with Hip Hop, Folk, Rock and Pop.


IMPORTANT: Lock effect mode to headset first.

BT = Bluetooth (Speakers, Sound Systems and Home Theaters).
HS = Headset (Wired and Wireless).
SP = Speaker (Smartphone Speakers).


If you want to change volume level just adjust the Output Gain in Master Gate.
Thanks to @guitardedhero and @sonophilos for the inspiration!


----------



## Navi44 (May 25, 2016)

Running on yureka
Headphones are stock yureka headphones.
Oct os ROM
Exodus version 0.8.5 tweak prop by sonophiles
Little bit towards soft bass.

IRS file included in zip.http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57460c76d1609/lenovo.zip


Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## yung40oz84 (May 26, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> I would like to introduce my profile called Soundaholic, It was inspired by the profiles of guitardedhero and sonophilos (Thanks men).
> 
> Excellent balance between bass and clarity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been using this since posted in the Arise thread, and I love this profile, I am actually using it with sonophilos modified tweak.prop and xplay3 preset and it sounds amazing!


----------



## mantakos (May 26, 2016)

1. Oneplus 3
2. V-Moda Crossfade lp²
3. Deep Bass+Clarity
4. Latest

V1: (The zip includes the profile folder and the irs file)

This profile is specifically tuned for my headphones for Deep and strong bass while maintaining the clarity in music. Recommended for house, electronic music, trance, trap, dubstep.
Disable the EQ if there is too much treble for you or your headphones although this will take away most of the clarity.
Im courious to know if this works well for other headphones too. Good luck!
Edit: Disable convoler and enable Spectrum Extension at 0.5 if you listen to rock/metal.

V2:
Best experience with Oneplus 3 official stock/beta roms. Go to settings/audio and enable audio switch, set earphone type to general and dont use any of the preset equalizers.
It will work on all devices though but I dont guarantee the optimal sound quality.


----------



## Samuel Holland (May 27, 2016)

*Wow*

Unbelievable and thank you?


----------



## djfbawden (May 28, 2016)

*Teeth shatteringly good.*

BOOM !! Mother of God that gave me an erection. It made my rooted HTC Desire 510 sound better then my stock M9.


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 28, 2016)

I updated my profiles and would like to share with you...

Tested with ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.9.4 & tweak.prop by Sonophilos.


----------



## raniel24 (May 28, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> I updated my profiles and would like to share with you...
> 
> Tested with ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.9.4 & tweak.prop by Sonophilos.

Click to collapse



I am noob. Sorry i just want to ask if i Can flash it on twrp?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## dingermtb (May 28, 2016)

raniel24 said:


> I am noob. Sorry i just want to ask if i Can flash it on twrp?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



no, extract, then go in profiles folder and select the profile folders inside and move to Viper4Android, and paste inside profiles folder. Then open the extracted kernels folder and move all those to Viper4Android kernels folder. 

Sent from Outside the 9 using my Zombiefied Exodus OnyX


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 28, 2016)

raniel24 said:


> I am noob. Sorry i just want to ask if i Can flash it on twrp?

Click to collapse



No. Just extract the Profile zip and merge the /ViPER4Android folder into the directory where /ViPER4Android/Profile/Stock exists.

Like described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/r-s-e-sound-systems-auditory-research-t3379709

Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs


----------



## J.E.N.O.V.A. (May 28, 2016)

Oneplus One
JBL 22
Arise Exodus 0.85 with Sonophilos tweak.prop. for Exodus 0.8.5

Elite Sound 1.0 J.E.N.O.V.A. Profile
Irs is  inside the zip
(zip is not flashable!)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byu7-T-ICFbMai16aEwxeHdmNkU/view?usp=drivesdk


This is Spaaartaaaaa!!!


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 29, 2016)

I've updated my Soundaholic profile... 




        I updated my profile called Soundaholic.
It was inspired by the profiles of guitardedhero and sonophilos.


Device: Moto Maxx XT1225
Headset: JBL J-22
Bluetooth: Samsung HT-F5525WK

Software:
ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.8.9 (preferred)
Or
ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.9.6

Sounds better with respective version of sonophilos or guitardedhero build.prop


Profile name: Soundaholic

Excellent balance between bass and clarity.
Tested with Hip Hop, Folk, Rock, Metal & Pop.


IMPORTANT: Lock effect mode to headset first.

BT = Bluetooth (Speakers, Sound Systems and Home Theaters).
HS = Headset (Wired and Wireless).
SP = Speaker (Smartphone Speakers).


If you want to change volume level just adjust the Output Gain in Master Gate.
Thanks to guitardedhero and sonophilos for the inspiration!


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 30, 2016)

See notes above. 

Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs


----------



## xerxes1511 (May 30, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> I've updated my Soundaholic profile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello 

I locked effect mode to headset and when i load the profil headset will be changed but not the speaker.
I also tried disable lock from headset but speaker would not change.

What can i do?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 30, 2016)

xerxes1511 said:


> Hello
> 
> I locked effect mode to headset and when i load the profil headset will be changed but not the speaker.
> I also tried disable lock from headset but speaker would net change.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to select the profile twice. Some users have reported that the profile is not loaded the first time. That includes me. It is a known bug V4A.

Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs


----------



## xerxes1511 (May 30, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> Try to select the profile twice. Some users have reported that the profile is not loaded the first time. That includes me. It is a known bug V4A.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I tried it but only headset will be changed 

This is really funny ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 30, 2016)

xerxes1511 said:


> I tried it but only headset will be changed
> 
> This is really funny ?

Click to collapse



The options available in V4A some are marked or changed like that?

Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs


----------



## xerxes1511 (May 30, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> The options available in V4A some are marked or changed like that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Here are the pictures with locked Headset?
I have the same settings









Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## RSDamasceno (May 30, 2016)

Try to select them manually in headset tab. 

(Speakers Profile)

-Master Power 
Enabled = on 

-Playback Gain Control 
Enabled = on
Select effect strength = moderate 
Max Gain = 4x
Max Output = - 1.0 db

-Fire Equalizer 
Enabled = on
Preset = custom (0.0;-0.6;-1.2;-1.8;-2.4;-3.0;-2.1;-1.3;-0.6;0.0) 

-Convoler 
Enabled = on 
Impulse Response = Dolby Surround & Pro Logic & LFE.irs
Cross Channel = 0

-Headphones Surround +
Enabled = on 
Select effect level = Level 1

-Fidelity Control 
Enabled ViPER Bass = enabled 
Select bass mode = Natural Bass 
Bass Frequency = 40
Bass boost = 8db
ViPER clarity = enabled 
Clarity mode = natural 
Clarity = 6db

-Master Gate (Limiter) 
Output Gain = -10.5 db

Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




xerxes1511 said:


> Here are the pictures with locked Headset?
> I have the same settings

Click to collapse



When you select effect lock mode to headset all effective changes are made in headset tab. This extends the configuration possibilities for the speakers of the phone.
The speaker tab doesn't change. 

Sent from my Motorola Moto MAXX using XDA Labs


----------



## xerxes1511 (May 30, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> Try to select them manually in headset tab.
> 
> (Speakers Profile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you man ???

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Surya_2016 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello I have flashed  in my one plus x . Arise+Sound+Systems+Exodus+0.9.9.2-3. I'm looking for a good speaker profile with loudness and clarity and complete instinstruction to use them


----------



## RSDamasceno (Jun 4, 2016)

Surya_2016 said:


> Hello I have flashed in my one plus x . Arise+Sound+Systems+Exodus+0.9.9.2-3. I'm looking for a good speaker profile with loudness and clarity and complete instinstruction to use them

Click to collapse







Excellent balance between bass and clarity.
Tested with Rock, Metal, Punk, Hip Hop, Pop & Folk. 

IMPORTANT: Lock effect mode to headset first.

BT = Bluetooth (Speakers, Sound Systems and Home Theaters).
HS = Headset (Wired and Wireless).
SP = Speaker (Smartphone Speakers).

If you want to change volume level just adjust the Output Gain in Master Gate.

Created and tested with:
Device: Moto Maxx XT1225
Headset: JBL J-22
Bluetooth: Samsung HT-F5525WK
Software: ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.9.9.2-5 or ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.8.9 (preferred) 
Tweak.prop: guitardedhero (for 0.9.9.2-5) or sonophilos rev.2 (for 0.8.9)
Preset: JBL (0.9.9.2-5 only) 

Thanks to guitardedhero and sonophilos for the inspiration!


----------



## adil089 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey guys can anyone tell me what the JBL preset stands for?


----------



## smeejaytee (Jun 4, 2016)

adil089 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what the JBL preset stands for?

Click to collapse



Jbl  are a sound company in partnership with Harmon karden it's similar technology but with emphasis on bass, the HTC butterfly 2 uses jbl For it's sounds system which is what that preset is based on, hope this helps. 

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## adil089 (Jun 4, 2016)

smeejaytee said:


> Jbl  are a sound company in partnership with Harmon karden it's similar technology but with emphasis on bass, the HTC butterfly 2 uses jbl For it's sounds system which is what that preset is based on, hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks man brilliant explanation. :thumbup:


----------



## shindiggity (Jun 14, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> I would like to introduce my profile called Soundaholic.
> It was inspired by the profiles of guitardedhero and sonophilos.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just flash?


----------



## RSDamasceno (Jun 14, 2016)

shindiggity said:


> Just flash?

Click to collapse



No. Just extract to ViPER4Android folder.


----------



## shindiggity (Jun 14, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> No. Just extract to ViPER4Android folder.

Click to collapse



Just profile and kernel? There's also a txt file in there.

Copy three from profile and paste in the profile folder in v4.


----------



## RSDamasceno (Jun 14, 2016)

shindiggity said:


> Just profile and kernel? There's also a txt file in there.
> 
> Copy three from profile and paste in the profile folder in v4.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Extract the Profile and Kernel to ViPER4Android folder. 
The txt file is only an readme.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

And use the last profiles found in #24.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67161751&postcount=24


----------



## ThePresence (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi can anyone tell me what's tweak.prop?


----------



## Agares69 (Jul 7, 2016)

handryg555 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what's tweak.prop?

Click to collapse



Arise main thread, OP section. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## talkaboom (Jul 27, 2016)

I am not sure this is the place to request this, but I can think of no other.


I was using Exodus 09.9.2-5 until very recently. After Lev 1.3 released, I flashed it as I was also clean Flashing a ROM. Now my soundstage is gone.

I use a very old headphone possibly Sony MDR-EX75 or 76. Both having been discontinued ages ago, so there is no way I can confirm. Despite being cheap, they had remarkable sound. After all these years, they were finally showing me new potential with ARISE. The mids were always a tad low, but the bass was tight and crisp, never overstaying its welcome. The highs were sharp, but the sibilance was just short of irritating. Then Lev 1.3 came, and now the bass is so dull, distorted and overpowering that I can barely hear anything else. To make matters worse, the Dolby UI is crashing, so no way I can configure that without some code in a file that is beyond my expertise.

I have tried meddling with the settings, as well as looking at various tweakprops, convolver profiles, etc. I have failed to get back the balance. It is not so much the lack of the spirit to acquire knowledge as the sheer overwhelming number of options. I need a guiding hand.

Currently using the settings posted by RSDamaceno(for a completely different reason) 


RSDamasceno said:


> Try to select them manually in headset tab.
> (Speakers Profile)
> -Ma...
> 
> ..... in = -10.5 db

Click to collapse



I added dynamic system enabled with common earphones v2 and 10%. These settings have at least reduced the distortion of the bass without ruining it completely. But the soundstage still feels incomplete, like the different frequencies are _being forced to stay together, and not really from the same source._ I do not know how else to explain it. The sound just seems disjointed.

I listen to a wide range of genres, from classical rock to slow soundtracks, country as well as psychedelic rock. I hate hip-hop with a passion (don't judge me, millennials ), so that is probably the only 'genre' I do not bother with. 

What I am requesting is a set of settings that will let all frequencies shine on my cheap, but surprisingly decent quality earphones. Rater than giving exact values (which is fine too), I would love to see a range, and a line explaining why that setting values are recommended would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Agares69 (Jul 27, 2016)

talkaboom said:


> I am not sure this is the place to request this, but I can think of no other.
> 
> 
> I was using Exodus 09.9.2-5 until very recently. After Lev 1.3 released, I flashed it as I was also clean Flashing a ROM. Now my soundstage is gone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that profile is quite outdated, many things have been changed since then. I suggest you to try the actual tweak.props and profile, the ones that are popular within a wide range of people are made by @smeejaytee and @Roi007leaf. Check the main thread as they are not included in this one for the moment. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## talkaboom (Jul 27, 2016)

Agares69 said:


> I think that profile is quite outdated, many things have been changed since then. I suggest you to try the actual tweak.props and profile, the ones that are popular within a wide range of people are made by @smeejaytee and @Roi007leaf. Check the main thread as they are not included in this one for the moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have been using a lot of the dev provided convolvers and tweakprops to no avail. Problem is that the devs use audiophile level gear and that is too much for my poor tiny cans. I listened to some heavy rock and metal with smee's profiles using a friend's Klipsch Reference IEMs and some Bose headsets at a local store. It was bliss  

I am saving up for an RHA MA750, but it will be a while before I can buy one. In the meantime, hopefully some community member can help me out.


----------



## Agares69 (Jul 27, 2016)

talkaboom said:


> I have been using a lot of the dev provided convolvers and tweakprops to no avail. Problem is that the devs use audiophile level gear and that is too much for my poor tiny cans. I listened to some heavy rock and metal with smee's profiles using a friend's Klipsch Reference IEMs and some Bose headsets at a local store. It was bliss [emoji14]
> 
> I am saving up for an RHA MA750, but it will be a while before I can buy one. In the meantime, hopefully some community member can help me out.

Click to collapse



Just check around on the thread. Personally I use a £40 soundmagic earphone with 1.3, smeejaytee's latest kit and profile and the sound is a blast. Believe me, I follow the project of the developer since the viper|atmos times. Or just start with a profile and modify it to your liking. For me it's the best for doom, black and death metal.  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## locolbd (Aug 12, 2016)

Would it be possible to create a Bluetooth deepbase and clarity profile?




mantakos said:


> 1. Nexus 6
> 2. V-Moda Crossfade lp²
> 3. Deep Bass+Clarity
> 4. Exodus 0.9.7
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mantakos (Aug 12, 2016)

locolbd said:


> Would it be possible to create a Bluetooth deepbase and clarity profile?

Click to collapse



Well if you choose Lock effect mode to bluetooth in v4a all setting are going to work on bluetooth even the ones in the headset tab.


----------



## kaushal7007 (Aug 18, 2016)

mantakos said:


> 1. Nexus 6
> 2. V-Moda Crossfade lp²
> 3. Deep Bass+Clarity
> 4. Exodus 0.9.7
> ...

Click to collapse



is this works with my oneplus one i'm on darkobas rom with ARISE 1.3 

thank you !


----------



## mantakos (Aug 18, 2016)

kaushal7007 said:


> is this works with my oneplus one i'm on darkobas rom with ARISE 1.3
> 
> thank you !

Click to collapse



All these profiles work with all devices/roms as long as you have VIPER4Android


----------



## kaushal7007 (Aug 22, 2016)

J.E.N.O.V.A. said:


> Oneplus One
> JBL 22
> Arise Exodus 0.85 with Sonophilos tweak.prop. for Exodus 0.8.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm getting unfortunetly closed error DTS DCC after flashed Exodus +0.9.7.zip on darkobas rom based on aosp 6.0.1


----------



## romixer (Aug 22, 2016)

*Balanced for Sennheiser Momentum*

*
1. Momentum
2. Number 1.4
3.Set prop by ephexxis
4.Default by ephexxis
5.Default  by ephexxis
***
Speaker preset prepared to use on Nexus 5!
For more bass: change in "Dynamic system" 16 to 30% of Dynamic bass
Link to GDrive* :highfive:


----------



## talkaboom (Aug 22, 2016)

kaushal7007 said:


> i'm getting unfortunetly closed error DTS DCC after flashed Exodus +0.9.7.zip on darkobas rom based on aosp 6.0.1

Click to collapse



I highly recommend switching to numbers 1 or 1.4. You will need to dirty flash or clean flash your ROM. 

Things have changed a lot since exodus days. I was lost myself with leviticus. But numbers is where ARISE has come into its own. Go through the main thread to find ephixxes, sonophilos, or smee' props/settings. You will find the updated versions in the last 5-8 pages(as of today ofc). 


Dolby Atmos works well with numbers too.  Though I keep it disabled for music. And it is half the size of exodus. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## wakaranay (Aug 26, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> I updated my profiles and would like to share with you...
> 
> Tested with ARISE Sound Systems Exodus 0.9.4 & tweak.prop by Sonophilos.

Click to collapse



im using ARISE leviticus 1.1 and used your profiles. everytime the song change i need to tap again on the profile. how to fix this? thanks


----------



## Kyrillos (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new to that and hope to get some suggestions from you. I just installed Numbers 3.5 and installed the sonophilos set prop (my understanding is I don't need to install tweakprop if I have the set prop). What I need to do now (I suppose) is to chose a profile in viper4android. I am using two headphones on my Note 5, Bose soundsport wireless and Bose QC35. Which profile would you suggest to start with?? And last questions for which I still didn't find clear answer, what the lock effect exactly does? Many suggest to use lock effect for headset, elsewhere I've seen somebody suggesting Bluetooth. Since I am using bluetooth headphones, do I need to use Bluetooth? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mangala_Dharma (Oct 1, 2016)

romixer said:


> 1. Momentum
> 2. Number 1.4
> 3.Set prop by ephexxis
> 4.Default by ephexxis
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I'm still on Viper4android, I have Momentum Sennheiser earphones and I downloaded your profile, it became the base for something quite good and better than I had as a profile Thank you   I'll upgrade to Arise properly when I'll be less busy with work and all that 

P.S. I have a Nexus 6P so it's not naturally easy to get good sound out of it so again thank you


----------



## submundo (Oct 8, 2016)

RSDamasceno said:


> Excellent balance between bass and clarity.
> Tested with Rock, Metal, Punk, Hip Hop, Pop & Folk.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Lock effect mode to headset first.
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you share the manual settings for speakers? My phone only regognize the headset settings when i load the profile.


----------



## Mezabaru (Oct 20, 2016)

does anyone have a convovler for Bose sound true 2?


----------



## shanthasorooban (Nov 5, 2016)

Can someone tell how to use tweak.prop file please? 

Can i just copy the lines of Sonopholis file lines to build.prop?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## brockn1985 (Nov 7, 2016)

shanthasorooban said:


> Can someone tell how to use tweak.prop file please?
> 
> Can i just copy the lines of Sonopholis file lines to build.prop?

Click to collapse



Hi!
Which SoundSystem are u using? Tweakprop is outdatet, since numbers, I think. Now, for A.R.I.S.E (since Leviticus) u use setprop. So u don't have to change build.prop with a tweakprop. 
Read the op in A.R.I.S.E-thread. There's a good manual.


[Edit:] Yes, you could copy/Paste lines from one tweakprop to another. On the same way, like u could do this with setprop.
Just copy the tweakprop/setprop of your choice to /sdcard before flashing arise. With tweakprop, it will change lines in your buildprop. With setprop u change arisesound.setprop in /System/su.d- folder.

Greetz, brockn


----------



## shanthasorooban (Nov 26, 2016)

brockn1985 said:


> Hi!
> Which SoundSystem are u using? Tweakprop is outdatet, since numbers, I think. Now, for A.R.I.S.E (since Leviticus) u use setprop. So u don't have to change build.prop with a tweakprop.
> Read the op in A.R.I.S.E-thread. There's a good manual.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That helped.. Thanks mate.


----------



## hammmersmashface (Dec 2, 2016)

This is a profile I've been working on for some time trying to find a balance between crushing lows without distortion and nice crisp highs without them being over bearing ...may require slight adjustments depending on your setup so results may vary


----------



## fhk (Dec 11, 2016)

Will it apply to BT headsets?


----------



## lmt1979 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Bose Wired headset*

Here's a profile I was working on for Wired headsets.
 Let me know what you think please.

Should give great bass and clean highs. Can really hear the kick drum and cymbals clearly, good bass guitar definition.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3qV-scfklSkSUZBc05ndUJIMlU/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## hyln9 (Jan 20, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## MrBrady (Jan 23, 2017)

lmt1979 said:


> Here's a profile I was working on for Wired headsets.
> Let me know what you think please.
> 
> Should give great bass and clean highs. Can really hear the kick drum and cymbals clearly, good bass guitar definition.
> ...

Click to collapse



Woah, amazing profile! Love it!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Labs


----------



## Dbj.Dhaval (Jan 23, 2017)

Any good profile for wireless Bluetooth headphones 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## faorekh (Jan 28, 2017)

lmt1979 said:


> Here's a profile I was working on for Wired headsets.
> Let me know what you think please.

Click to collapse



I've tested this profile. It's excellent, sound is very clear and bass is deep. Thank you.


----------



## CynoMan (Jan 29, 2017)

I would like to share my profile I'm using, since my early days of v4a ?

Contains two profiles. Both are same except one has less bass.

Note - Please disable DDC or change it based on your earphone/headphone if you are **not** using Phillips SHP1900. By default both profiles use DDC for SHP1900.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzs4bEXbBEKfV0J0Y0F5Q3RHWG8/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## gehess (Jan 31, 2017)

Recently I've found that Dolby Digital Plus alone in “Movie” mode with volume leveler, dialogue enhancer, surround virtualizer and manual EQ all enabled gives very acceptable results for orchestral soundtrack recordings through studio monitor headphones. 

However, sometimes I don't have studio monitor headphones with me, so what about some crappy $2 ear-bud headphones from ebay?
Dolby + with the above settings is fine (although change EQ to Open or Rich according to taste), but the bass presence is lacking in the ear-buds. And using Deuteronomy 2.84 (Aroma) I noticed there were no obvious V4A profiles for orchestral soundtrack recordings. 

So these are the settings I came up with for my headphones profile:
(Options are disabled unless stated otherwise.)
Viper-DDC: audio-technica ATH-CM700
Spectrum Extension: 0.6 (for non-FLAC audio)
Headphone Surround+: Level 1.
Dynamic system: High-End Headphone v2, 10% dynamic bass.
Viper Clarity: Natural, 3.5 dB.
Auditory System Protection: Slight.
Master Gate: -3.0 dB output gain, 0 dB limit threshold.

Together with Dolby + (and Ice2-Pure if you like) the above V4A profile settings give acceptable results even through cheap ear-buds.

Tested music from Game of Thrones, Westworld, The Magnificent Seven, The Force Awakens, and Rogue One so far. No pops, clicks, or distortion. Anyone got any tips or suggestions? Let me know if you'd like me to upload the profile and thanks for listening.


----------



## BigM69 (Feb 1, 2017)

Is there a file in here for my Bose ae2 Bluetooth head phones?  Looking for deep bass with clear sound..
Edit, never mind I found it..
Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrady (Feb 1, 2017)

BigM69 said:


> Is there a file in here for my Bose ae2 Bluetooth head phones? Looking for deep bass with clear sound..
> Edit, never mind I found it..

Click to collapse



Link?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Labs


----------



## BigM69 (Feb 1, 2017)

MrBrady said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I finally got viper4android working, so I'm using it instead.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ipmanwck (Feb 3, 2017)

J.E.N.O.V.A. said:


> Oneplus One
> JBL 22
> Arise Exodus 0.85 with Sonophilos tweak.prop. for Exodus 0.8.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the bin 

---------- Post added 4th February 2017 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 3rd February 2017 at 11:58 PM ----------




ipmanwck said:


> In the bin

Click to collapse



Some profiles are not available.  Please keep sharing your profiles. Love this thread.


----------



## raylogic (Feb 4, 2017)

talkaboom said:


> I have been using a lot of the dev provided convolvers and tweakprops to no avail. Problem is that the devs use audiophile level gear and that is too much for my poor tiny cans. I listened to some heavy rock and metal with smee's profiles using a friend's Klipsch Reference IEMs and some Bose headsets at a local store. It was bliss
> 
> I am saving up for an RHA MA750, but it will be a while before I can buy one. In the meantime, hopefully some community member can help me out.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you got the ma750 by now.  Personally I loved the sound and fit from the buds but I gotta say the build quality is poor,  I've had two sets and each time the cable has failed,  you see the sleave is far to heavy for the joining connector. Two sets now binned,  won't buy RHA again. 

R.

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




Kyrillos said:


> Hi guys, I am new to that and hope to get some suggestions from you. I just installed Numbers 3.5 and installed the sonophilos set prop (my understanding is I don't need to install tweakprop if I have the set prop). What I need to do now (I suppose) is to chose a profile in viper4android. I am using two headphones on my Note 5, Bose soundsport wireless and Bose QC35. Which profile would you suggest to start with?? And last questions for which I still didn't find clear answer, what the lock effect exactly does? Many suggest to use lock effect for headset, elsewhere I've seen somebody suggesting Bluetooth. Since I am using bluetooth headphones, do I need to use Bluetooth? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



How you getting on?  I got these headphones and running latest viper with Dolby -  getting pretty good sound from my Galaxy S5 now. 

This also may be of interest useful for you. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...stems-auditory-research-t3379709/post70025364

Ps.  Forget poweramp,  I'm now using the Sony music app which is excellent, anyway it's the link to the. Vdc file to focus on. 

R.


----------



## tcat007 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just got duet.2.3.3 + Smee toolbox v2 working on my 6p/DU/latest weekly.  Nexus64 audio_effects. This sounds good to me (tcat007w}. No Atmos.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4v1cprZ9RUQRzVVOUM1T0J3STQ

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard15799 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just installed viper4android on my Asus Zenfone 2 laser running with Resurrection remix ROM...I want to know what is the best setting for EDM songs???


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 7, 2017)

Gerard15799 said:


> I just installed viper4android on my Asus Zenfone 2 laser running with Resurrection remix ROM...I want to know what is the best setting for EDM songs???

Click to collapse



the post number 3 in this thread has an attached Viper4android profile (soundaholic), that profile is gorgeous, you should try it.


----------



## AliMusa (May 3, 2017)

RSDamasceno said:


> I've updated my Soundaholic profile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This mentions sounding better with sonophilos or guitardedhero's build.prop. 

How big of a difference do these make compared to not having these?

and

If they're a noticeable difference, how do I install them?


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 3, 2017)

AliMusa said:


> This mentions sounding better with sonophilos or guitardedhero's build.prop.
> 
> How big of a difference do these make compared to not having these?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the difference can be from minimal to huge 
please check the ARISE thread for all information you seek. and more. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3379709


----------



## AliMusa (May 3, 2017)

mrrocketdog said:


> the difference can be from minimal to huge
> please check the ARISE thread for all information you seek. and more.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3379709

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I'm unable to find my answer. Will these matter if my setup is only a pair of stereo speakers?


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 3, 2017)

AliMusa said:


> Unfortunately I'm unable to find my answer. Will these matter if my setup is only a pair of stereo speakers?

Click to collapse



i will assume that you are installing v4a ? and if so the folder for these should be created automatically.
in your internal storage there should be a v4a folder with 3 folders inside (if not you can create your own). one for convolvers (.irs) files , one for profiles.and one for DDC. this is where you would put the corresponding files from this thread. then from the menu in v4a you will be able to apply any of them , as many are designed for speakers.
guess i should have said that in the 1st place. lol.
and yes , they do make a difference.:good:

p.s. someone feel.free to jump in if i've left something out or gotten something wrong.


----------



## Fdraco10 (May 15, 2017)

Anyone on this forum have a profile for Headphone´s S7, please.


----------



## vieri2006 (May 29, 2017)

*Best Profile for A.R.I.S.E. SS*

Hey OP, can you add a Poll to see the best profile?
here are the list of this ARISE developer profile
i.prntsc r.com/cc70309506c14515b457b809c2231b1e.png
Thankyou!!!
P.S. please delete the spacing between prntsc and r


----------



## newpassion (Oct 15, 2017)

romixer said:


> *
> 1. Momentum
> 2. Number 1.4
> 3.Set prop by ephexxis
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the link is dead, can anyone reload it?


----------



## newpassion (Oct 23, 2017)

Mangala_Dharma said:


> Hello, I'm still on Viper4android, I have Momentum Sennheiser earphones and I downloaded your profile, it became the base for something quite good and better than I had as a profile Thank you   I'll upgrade to Arise properly when I'll be less busy with work and all that
> 
> P.S. I have a Nexus 6P so it's not naturally easy to get good sound out of it so again thank you

Click to collapse



Do you have a copy of profile of momentum earphones?

Thanks


----------



## deelep (May 3, 2018)

Good


----------

